# Awesomely Spooky Scented Candles



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure lots of you already know this, but for those who don't...

What Halloween would be conplete without candles? I have always loved candles, especially REAL candlelight for Halloween night. But the most Halloween inspired scented candles I've ever been able to find are Yankees annual offering. Which are alright...but kinda cutesy. I've always wanted something more...sinister...earthy....dark. :devil:

I happened to be browsing Pumpkinrot's blog and stumbled across a mention of Clove scented candles made by Dark Candles. So I looked 'em up. They have the coolest scents....coffin, graveyard, haunted house, etc. Of course I ordered a sampler of 12 different scents.

Got 'em today. And let me tell you, I LOVE 'EM! Who knew Coffin scent could be so menacing yet pleasing! Anyway. Just thought I'd give ya'll a heads up and a review. We'll see how well they smell up the place tonight. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep. Dark Candles are has some great scents and the candles burn well.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I second that. I ordered the sampler last year and like a lot of the scents.
If you find one you really like, you should order it because she discontinues scents often.

"Dracula" is my favorite so far, and it is a pretty dark red color.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dark Candles was a HauntForum sponsor in 2008 so some of us know about them 

I've got Coffin, Crypt Moss, Apparition, Graveyard, Forbidden, Black Rose, Arachne's Garden and Clove.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'm checking the site out now!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I burned bonfire for a while tonight (and it was lovely) and Nosferatu for a bit later on (which I like quite a lot...very exotic with hints of patchouli and nag champa, that kind of incensey smell. Tomorrow I am going to try out clove, which I am sure I will love.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Spooky scented candles? They have candles that smell like me?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Spooky scented candles? They have candles that smell like me?


haha ill take 20


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just couldn't decide on how many or which scents I wanted to try, so went ahead and ordered the votive monster candle pack


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Do they have candles that smell like ancient graveyard or perhaps something in a corpse scent? I do love that rotted corpse smell...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

How strong are the scents? I have a ton of candles and am always on the search for ones that will make my house smell good. Even after spending a good amount of money on some different brands, seems that a lot don't really have much smell to them while burning.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, they are very aromatic! One votive makes my bathroom actually too smelly!  

And yes, actually, they DO have a graveyard scent! Smells like earth and woody scent. I see that she has a simmering oil called Corpse, but no candles. I have the graveyard scent and like it, but I can't imagine corpse! eww!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I love candles, I'm not that into scented ones though.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I got the Halloween and the graveyard pack. they smelled so good I t didn't use for my haunt. I have some in my home and to diced up a couple and put them in my personal fan at work, so when i turn it on, it smells like Halloween!!!


----------

